# Wyndham Grand Desert 2 BR Lockout 6 nights 4/19-25, $600



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2015)

2 BR Lockout Unit.  This is a 1 BR Deluxe PLUS a 1 BR Standard unit that are interconnected.


----------



## Rudyj06 (Mar 26, 2015)

this is las vegas correct?  i am interested.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 26, 2015)

yes, this is in Vegas.


----------

